# Specific Daniel Wellington Alternative



## goodvibes (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, so I'm new to the forums and watch collecting in general (I have a Olivia Burton rose gold watch and that's about it), I really like the look of the new Daniel Wellington watch but hate the fact there isn't a seconds hand. I also would prefer at least some roman numerals but that's least of a concern. Just wondering if anyone knows any alternatives around the same price of this watch


----------



## goodvibes (Oct 10, 2017)

It's Daniel Wellington Classic Petite Ashfield Rose Gold Black 28 mm. (Whoops, didn't realise I couldn't post links and now I can't quite delete the initial post either)


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Did you want to stick with something that's 28mm? Any other requirements as far as budget, sizing, color, movement (quartz, manual, automatic)?

Here's a quartz Timex Fairfield at 37mm:









Automatic Orient Soma at 37mm









Photos taken from the web

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## goodvibes (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi thanks for replying. Those are some nice watches (i do love the rose gold on black colour scheme) but I'd prefer something between 28 and 30 mm, with a mesh or bracelet strap. Price-wise, anything between 100-200 would be fine.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-fe2093-54e.html

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-ga1058-59q.html


----------

